# whats this?



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

it hatched out this morning, quite unexpectedly!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Baby blizzard. The grey head that doesn't have yellow extending right up to the nosetip says it's a Blizzard, no matter how yellow the body is.

Very YELLOW little blizzard - but without the marbling of the yellow that happens with the Patternless morph, I would assume this is just a very high yellow blizzard and not a true Banana Blizzard (and the only baby pics of the only proven Banana Blizzard show the yellow going right up the neck and onto the back of the head, but NOT onto the nosetip).


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ern79 said:


> it hatched out this morning, quite unexpectedly!


What's mum and dad ?.I't a blizzard or if you like a yellow blizzard.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

gazz said:


> What's mum and dad ?.


mack snow x mack snow (or hypo) as far as i knew! neither were supposed to be het for blizzard, i actually have a female poss het for patternless in with one of her sons, i was half expecting this was a pattrnless that one of my staff had put into the wrong box when they had collected the egg.
now thats a shocker:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

i havent bred a single adult blizzard yet this season


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ern79 said:


> mack snow x mack snow (or hypo) as far as i knew! neither were supposed to be het for blizzard, i actually have a female poss het for patternless in with one of her sons, i was half expecting this was a pattrnless that one of my staff had put into the wrong box when they had collected the egg.
> now thats a shocker:gasp::gasp::gasp:


neet so you could expect some snow blizzards and super snow blizzards.

From a Snow HET Blizzard X Snow HET Blizzard breeding:2thumb:.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ern79 said:


> i was half expecting this was a pattrnless that one of my staff had put into the wrong box when they had collected the egg.


Blizzard hatchlings.









Patternless hatchling.Patternless don't hatch patternless:crazy::thumb:.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

gazz said:


> Patternless hatchling.Patternless don't hatch patternless:crazy::thumb:.


No, they hatch looking like burns victims! :lol2:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

thats really made my day! how interesting. Obviously there would be a percentage chance of blizzard snows, would i know now if this is snow at all? what am i looking for in other hatchlings to see if i have blizzard snow or even blizzard super snows?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The bright screaming yellow on the hatchling implies it's *not* a Snow blizzard.

A Super Snow blizzard would be white with solid black, apparently pupilless eyes.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ern79 said:


> mack snow x mack snow (or hypo)


Intresting you say a hypo could be a parent ?.It maybe a genuine hypo blizzard ? the yellow influance maybe from the hypo inheritence.

If you no super snow offspring.There for the perants being snow HET Blizzard X Hypo HET Blizzard.Keep the offspring and breed it to a normal to see if you get.

[1C]Hypo blizzard X normal = .

Normal HET Blizzard.
[1C]Hypo HET Blizzard.

That would suggest that yellow blizzard could be hypo blizzard,Tangerine blizzard,Hypo tangerine blizzard.So yellow blizzard could be tested for these traits.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

this is one of a few hold backs ill be keeping from this year to have a play around with in the future, im so amazed to find my animals being secret hets, what were the chances of putting 2 correct secret hets together and getting visual offspring from them:lol2:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

The beauty of breeding leos eh? Nice one - who knows what other lovely little surprises you`re gonna get this season?!


----------

